# Video on my discus



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

I would like to share with you the video on my discus. Some pictures are blur and too bight sunlight. I think I should shot video at night.

Yesterday I took some video shot on my discus and I had struggle to how to load up for youtube so I gave up.

Actually I don't know how to load up from my file to youtube but I am using on photobucket.

Let me know if it works good.

Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Very good. They are healthy and doing well. Where did you get them? 
I see the date..very good lol. 


April's aquarium via tapatalk and ipad


----------



## Richard (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, a wonderful discus farm you have, Duncan! Beautiful discus ! When are you planning to sell them and how much? 

I saw my EBBRs at the end of video too. I am sure you've measured their body size, especially the male one, haven't you?


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, the blue pair at the end especially


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Now I saw the whole video. Looks good. Glad you were able to find a place you could have tanks. 
Next time I come to Victoria I'll come and visit.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Richard,

Thank you for your comment, Yes two pairs of the EBBR from you. They are doing so well but one male has damaged fins or maybe he is might be desformed ?. I think you was hurry in to catch them for me when you met me. One female is turn out green/ blue are nice colors .. 3 of them are so lovely blue. I noticed two pairs are bond together.

Yes I am selling my discus. 

Josephl, Thank you for comment. The blue pair are cobalt come from Rick at Canadian aqua farm.


April, Thank you for your comment, Yes you can come to see my fish one day! 

A pair of Cobalt Discus are come from Rick at Canadian Aqua Farm

A Pair of Red Snakeskin. The male comes from Tony Tan and the female comes from Rick at Canadian Aqua Farm.

A pair of Red Scarlet are come from Tony Tan.

A pair of Yellow are come from Tony Tan.

A Pair of Leopard are come from Tony Tan.

A pair of Red dragon are come from Tony Tan,

A pair refection D and Blue Snakeskin are come from Cary Armstrong at Great lake discus in Detroit USA. 

A pair of Altum Floria are come from Jeffery Yang at Fish Trade Zone. He got the fish from someone whom ??? 

A pair of Blue Diamond are come from Tony Tan

What else other strains I can not rememeber lol.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful collection you got there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

vicdiscus said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> Thank you for your comment, Yes two pairs of the EBBR from you. They are doing so well but one male has damaged fins or maybe he is might be desformed ?. I think you was hurry in to catch them for me when you met me. One female is turn out green/ blue are nice colors .. 3 of them are so lovely blue. I noticed two pairs are bond together.
> 
> ...


Nice, I recognized big momma Cobalt and her partner right away. The snakeskin I had to go back and take a second look. She has coloured up a lot since you got her last year. Good job.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Rick, Thank you for your comment. The Red snakeskin pair are not into the breeding tank right now. They are in a biggest tank with other discus. I will shot the video other discus when I will have a time. 

The video shot for breeding tank are cobalt, leopard, Red Dragon, babies discus and Blue Scorpion Snakeskin.

The Scorpion snakeskin made by me, They are come from Tony Tan's Blue Diamond and Cary's blue Snakeskin. They are true bloodline.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

have not seen Tony Tan's discus for awhile in the States/Canada......when did you obtain them?........recently ?


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hey Francis, I got them in few years ago. They are still Tony Tan's gene on my discus. However my discus are still top quality but the female red snakeskin has nice colors pattern but she is not perfect round as grade A+ that one comes from Rick at Canadian aqua farm. I am still working on the pair when the pass offspring to fix for perfect round shape.. 
The cobalt pair from Rick at Canadian aqua farm, They are nice colors but They are not perfect round shape as grade A. I have lot of nice cobalt offspring, They are nice round shape and nice blue color pattern. I am selling the grade A cobalt to discus hobbies. The grade b cobalt sell to pet store. The best selection cobalt offspring are not for sale, They are keeping for myself and I will breed them in the future.


----------



## vicdiscus (Mar 19, 2012)

Mello, You are welcome and Thank you for your comment.


----------

